# Does Neurofeedback work?



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

I've recently discovered this type of treatment and find that it may support some of the theories regarding depersonalisation onset. I'm not saying it's a cure-all, only that some people may be pre-disposed to having irregular brain patterns, which affects cognitive functioning.

Couple that with anxiety, I'm sure that for some, could lead to DP/DR symptoms.

Anyone have any knowledge or experience regarding this?

http://www.biofeedback.co.za/biofeedback-eeg.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neurofeedback


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

A few months ago I finished reading a very interesting book by Stephen Larsen, Ph.D. called "The Healing Power of Neurofeedback." The book has many case histories of people with Tramatic Brain Injury (TBI) who were helped greatly by the "LENS" approach of neurofeedback. This is type of therapy developed by a Dr. Len Ochs.

I found the book very convincing and contacted Dr. Larsen. He is at the Stone Mountain Center for Counseling and Biofeedback near New Paltz, New York. (Beware of their driving instructions.) Their website is:
http://www.stonemountaincenter.com He is a gracious and scholarly gentleman who made no claims of successfully treating DP, in person or in his book. But in accordance with my philosophy of trying every treatment known to man, I went. He took a careful case history and proceeded to give me a brain mapping. This is a kind of EEG done with one electrode at a time and a computer program that attempts to analyze it and put it all together. What comes out are some very colorful pictures of the brain's electrical activity.

It took the computer about 30 minutes to generate the report. Dr. Larsen's first comment was "It doesn't look to good." Oh well, it was a nice brain while it lasted. My poor, stressed out brain was putting out 3 times the voltage that a "normal" person's brain should.

To make a long story short, I had about 8 treatments and it had no effect on my DP. I guess the LENS approach only works for easy problems like getting shot in the head or brain tumors.


----------

